# Disc brake "spacers"---needed???



## Porschefan (Jan 14, 2011)

Newb here.

While reading a review of a disc brake product I happened on this quote:

"_As with all disk brakes, you must put spacers in if you take the wheels off._

I take my front wheel off all the time for transport. It seems to go back on fine. Am I missing something here?

TIA for any pointers.


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

"spacer" goes inbetween your pads when you take off the wheel, so that ,just incase the lever gets pulled the pads and pistons don't get pushed out. if this happens you will need to push them back in to fit your rotor.


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

If you happen to squeeze the brake lever with the wheel off, the pads won't have the disc to stop against so they will extend too far and then when you put the wheel back on your pads will end up rubbing.

All the spacer does is prevent this from happening. As long as you never accidentally pull the lever with the wheel off your fine.

If you do happen to squeeze the lever with the wheel off, all you need to do is use a screwdriver or some sort of wedge to force the pads back apart.


----------



## Porschefan (Jan 14, 2011)

oldskoolbiker said:


> If you happen to squeeze the brake lever with the wheel off, the pads won't have the disc to stop against so they will extend too far and then when you put the wheel back on your pads will end up rubbing.
> 
> All the spacer does is prevent this from happening. As long as you never accidentally pull the lever with the wheel off your fine.
> 
> If you do happen to squeeze the lever with the wheel off, all you need to do is use a screwdriver or some sort of wedge to force the pads back apart.


Thanks for the input....

If I wanted to be safe, where would I get an appropriate spacer? Or do you just slide a piece of cardboard or something in there? Sounds like even that might be overkill as long as I have a thin-bladed screwdriver or something with me when transporting the bike.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Your LBS has them. Definately use them whenever you remove a wheel.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Look around your house. A piece of cardboard works as well.

Tim


----------



## Porschefan (Jan 14, 2011)

I found this post when searching around:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7323892&postcount=10


----------



## tyler243 (Oct 28, 2009)

there is no need for them, the only reason I have one is because it came with my bike. I take my wheel off every time I go for a ride (1-5 times a week) and only once have I had a problem and that was when my roommate wasn't paying attention and he hit 20 seconds to fix no biggie.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

Wombat said:


> Look around your house. A piece of cardboard works as well.
> 
> Tim


Cardboard works well. Sometimes even better than the spacers.


----------



## rjrodney (Apr 17, 2008)

Pushing them back in is no biggie, easy with tire levers, but the problem is air gets in the system when the pistons push past the seals.

oops sorry forgot I was reading a 14 yo post 😬


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

rjrodney said:


> Pushing them back in is no biggie, easy with tire levers, but the problem is air gets in the system when the pistons push past the seals.
> 
> oops sorry forgot I was reading a 14 yo post 😬


Was only a 11yo post.


----------

